# Menüs/Toolbars benennen?



## SegFault (4. Jan 2010)

Wie geht das, Toolbars ein und ausblenden ist ja nicht das problem, nur sind die Menüs anonym. Wenn ich jetzt Toolbars per Perspektive->Anpassen ein und ausblenden möchte (Aktuell geht das auch nicht, ggf weiss einer warum die einstellungen sind so das ich die Perspektives anpassen dürfte) dann sind die Toolbars ohne namen.


----------



## SegFault (5. Jan 2010)

Das fängt langsam an Problematisch zu werden. 
1.) Die Symbolleisten haben keine Namen um sie im Perspektive->Anpassen Dialog feld näher zu bestimmen (Die Commands hingegen schon)
2.) Ich kann beim Anpassen der Perspektive die Toolbars weder aus noch einblenden. Das geht auch nicht bei Menüeinträgen oder Ähnlichen.Ich kann zwar Menüs deaktivieren (Häkchen im Anpassen Dialog abwählen) aber beim Klick auf den Ok Button im Perspektive Anpassen Dialog passiert schlicht und ergreifend gar nichts, nichtmal der Dialog wird geschlossen. Es passiert einfach nichts. Ich weiss nicht ob die beiden Sachen zusammen hängen.

Die Toolbars sind normale Toolbars mit Commands. (Keine Verwendung von ActionSets, ggf ist dass das Problem??? Ich habe zu den ActionSets wenig Gefunden)


----------



## SegFault (5. Jan 2010)

neuer Stand:
Ich hab das ganze mal im RCP Mail Template versucht. Mit dem gleichen Ergebnis. Es Geht nicht. 
Ich bin mal mit dem Debugger ran gegangen im CustomPerspektiveDialog. Zumindest habe ich rausgefunden was nicht geht:

```
protected void okPressed() {
		// Shortcuts
		if (showShortcutTab()) {
			perspective.setNewWizardActionIds(getVisibleIDs(wizards));
			perspective.setPerspectiveActionIds(getVisibleIDs(perspectives));
			perspective.setShowViewActionIds(getVisibleIDs(views));
		}

		// Determine if anything has changed and, if so, update the menu & tb's
		boolean requiresUpdate = false;
```

Die Zeile: perspective.setNewWizardActionIds(getVisibleIDs(wizards)); wirft eine nullpointerexception da wizards == null ist. 
Dieses Wissen bringt mich nur nicht wirklich weiter. Ich glaube auch nicht das ich der einzige bin die Perspektive Toolbar nutzt, oder?


----------



## SegFault (5. Jan 2010)

Jetzt bin ich endgültig am Verzweifeln. Ich sitze nun seit einigen Stunden an diesen Problem und bin nichtmal ein winziges Schrittchen weiter. Ich kann keinerlei Perspektive Konfigurieren. Und die Toolbars haben auch keine Namen, ich hab auch schon das Label Tag gesetzt aber das hilft auch nichts. Ich weiss nicht mehr weiter.


----------

